# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  ¿Que pasa últimamente con la actividad del foro?

## chuchenager

Buenas compañeros,

Hace varios meses que he notado que el foro no esta activo :Confused:  Que pasa que no dais al abasto con tanto trabajo o que :Confused:  

Estamos apagados ... :(  Recuerdo que antes era una locura para poder ponerte al día de la cantidad de post que había y ahora ... tengo que cruzar los dedos para ver que alguien ha creado un post nuevo.

A lo mejor soy yo que tengo mucho tiempo libre ya que trabajo en la empresa mas grande de España, jejeje !!! 

PD; ¿No hay cursos subvencionados de magia para desempleados?? jeje 

Chuche

----------


## Marvel

Mmm, yo desde que entré vi que no era un foro demasiado activo (comparado con otros que visito). Pero he visto otros foros de magia y tampoco hay demasiado movimiento.
Supuse que era cosa de la temática, que al estar limitada la manera de expresarse en abierto, había mucha menos chicha interesante para tratar, y apetece menos abrir nuevos temas.

----------


## mayico

Es un tema muy discutido, pero fácil si se piensa.
La aparición de los foros fue antes del whatsap, facebook, redes sociales varias, portales de subidas de videos... Al existís tít ahora tropecientas lugares para compartir, buscar e investigar, es lógico que cada cual busque el lugar más cómodo para si mismo.

Respecto a que el furo era paradito o poco activo, cierto, es desde que entraste, pues antes, habían concursos con premios, entraban cada dos semanas algún mago de renombre al que se le hacía una lluvia de preguntas, se compartían videos y se charlaba tranquilamente el parecer sobre ese video y como mejorarlo...

En fin, había movimiento, que ya no hay por existir tantos lugares de donde sacar info.

----------


## mayico

Es un tema muy discutido, pero fácil si se piensa.
La aparición de los foros fue antes del whatsap, facebook, redes sociales varias, portales de subidas de videos... Al existís tít ahora tropecientas lugares para compartir, buscar e investigar, es lógico que cada cual busque el lugar más cómodo para si mismo.

Respecto a que el furo era paradito o poco activo, cierto, es desde que entraste, pues antes, habían concursos con premios, entraban cada dos semanas algún mago de renombre al que se le hacía una lluvia de preguntas, se compartían videos y se charlaba tranquilamente el parecer sobre ese video y como mejorarlo...

En fin, había movimiento, que ya no hay por existir tantos lugares de donde sacar info.

----------

